# Tein Question (Basic and/or SS)



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

OK, guys, I've already searched the forums and I found it once, but didn't want to spend another hour searching so I'm asking a question... hold the flames please...

I wanted to know how much suspension the Teins buy you (i.e. how much shorter is the shock compared to the stock ones).

Thanks.

Jun


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Junbug said:


> OK, guys, I've already searched the forums and I found it once, but didn't want to spend another hour searching so I'm asking a question... hold the flames please...
> 
> I wanted to know how much suspension the Teins buy you (i.e. how much shorter is the shock compared to the stock ones).
> 
> ...


Wait. So you found the answer already on this forum so you want the same people who either helped get/confirm that information or did not dispute it to give you another answer? I don't see the logic in that.

If you for some bizzare reason don't believe PatScott's figures halfway down the page here, I reccomend you either contact Tein directly or ask for confirmation from people at a different forum (like SR20forum, though many of us are members there as well).


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks. I was trying not to sound retarded. I must have spent hours switching between the SR20 forum and this one looking for information on all the types of coilovers and by the time I posted, I was so throughly confused as to what I saw where and what I saw about which coilover, I figured you guys could help... let's say filter and reset my brain... and you did... sorry for pulling a :loser: move. Thanks for your help. I really do appreciate it.

Jun


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Ooh. In that case, I apolegize for being a dick about it. I just didn't understand exactly what you were getting at.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Junbug said:


> Thanks. I was trying not to sound retarded. I must have spent hours switching between the SR20 forum and this one looking for information on all the types of coilovers and by the time I posted, I was so throughly confused as to what I saw where and what I saw about which coilover, I figured you guys could help... let's say filter and reset my brain... and you did... sorry for pulling a :loser: move. Thanks for your help. I really do appreciate it.
> 
> Jun


now u got me confused on what u are asking ... :thumbup:


----------

